# ** Help ** Emergency 3 " EM3.EXE " error



## Luke.S (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, i resently purchased Emergency 3: Misson Life, on pc and i installed the game fine but when i went to play the game it pops up with:

*Em3.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.*

I have tryed for 2 days to get this working and have got nowhere, so i would really appricate some assistance as i have given up now.

Thanks, Luke


----------



## lukemidson (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Luke, i have the exact same problem. Have you yet found a solution.
My email address is [email protected]. If you have found one can you email me a solution.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I get that exact error saying it needs to close when I try to play a couple of games I have.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

To fix this error you need to update the drivers for your video card. If the problem persists don't be surprised as many people are having the same problem with this game.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The 2 games I've had the error on is Parker's Brothers and Raptor. Have you heard of those games? Do you think I would have to do the same thing, update the drivers?
Thanks, Jason


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

3 of us that need the topic bumped.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no more repliesbump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump, seems to have almost been a forgotten issue.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

Perhaps they are waiting to see if you tried the suggestion of up dating your drivers.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, the first 2 people that posted in this topic haven't been on the forum since the dates they posted.


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, did you try updating your drivers? What model GPU are you using? It is quite difficult to troubleshoot anything with the equivilent of 'my car makes a funny noise, fix it'.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't update the drivers yet, because it's a very risky thing. If I download drivers for a very similar video card, it could mess up the PC.

When you say GPU, did you mean CPU?
I'm using Windows XP Home.


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

GPU = Video Card. I might have a solution if you would just tell me what graphics card you are using...sigh...


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, sorry, I didn't know that was what you meant.

It's an Intel 82865G Graphics Controller.


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

I dug around for a bit and your game isn't listed as being compatible with your integrated video card. Here are the *minimum* specs listed for the game:

Microsoft Windows Me/2000/XP operating system 
1.2 GHz processor 
256 MB main memory 
CD-ROM or DVD drive (original CD must be inserted into the drive while playing the game) 
DirectX 9 compatible AGP graphics card. NVIDIA GeForce 2 or similar chipset and 32 MB RAM 
DirectX 9 compatible sound card 
1 GB free space on the hard disk

You might try asking here to see if anyone has success running on your particular video controller or a solution.

http://forum.emergency-planet.com/


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Check my post number #5, my issue was the same message but not the same game


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oops you're right. That is the problem with bringing up another issue in a thread. Anyway, the same general advice applies. Try reinstalling the games first. Make make sure your system is compatible ahd you have all the latest drivers including chipset. Low end laptops are by nature not good for games nor were they intended to be. What you manage to get running is often a matter of the luck of the draw.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

For Raptor, the game has an uninstall, but I don't think there is a reinstall with it. The game was bought several years ago, and I'm not sure where the CD is, as I had always been running it without the CD, or at least for Raptor.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

What computer do you have. If its a propietary like a dell or whatever, go to their website, and you will find drivers there. Once you have them installed, see what happens. If it still doesnt work you need to post specs, otherwise theres not a lot we can tell you- see above at the car makes oise comment.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
Windows XP and Windows 98 it doesn't work anymore on. (btw, the Windows XP PC is experiencing a crash, so it might be a while before I can try anything.)

The computers are Dell, but is it drivers for the video card I need to download? I have an Intel Graphics Controller video card on the XP PC and a Rage 128 Pro on the 98 PC.

A little more specific about the problem I'm encountering with Raptor, it had worked for about 2-3 years, then I gave it a break for several months, and when I tried to load a profile, it said it encountered a problem and needed to close. 
I find the weird thing is, it works to create a new name in the game and actually play in action in the game, but when I save it and try to load it back, it kicks me out.
So the problem isn't that I can't play it, it's just the loading part of it.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Have you updated XP at all since last playing? There may be an update that has an adverse effect.
WRT drivers, the video card is the integrated graphics controller. Go to dell site, and look for drivers for your specific model of computer. It should take you to a page with drivers. One of these will probably br graphics, that will be the one you need.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

For Windows XP, I have the PC set at automatic updates, and Service Pack 3 was one of them, although I'm pretty sure the problem occured before I installed it. I did find the exact model number for the video card.:up:


For Windows 98, I did find the exact one also (a Rage 128 Pro), although I'm not exactly certain if mine is 16MB, but it probably is.
If somehow it isn't 100% compatible, would it work to shut down the PC and start it up again? Same question for Windows XP also, as it's going through an unusual crash of some sort and if I can get it back working I don't want to get it messed right back up.
A couple years ago I installed Nnvida drivers for the Windows 98 PC (as I didn't really know what I was doing), and the screen went blank. I left the PC alone for about 24 hours, then turned the computer back on, and it had loaded with the default settings, but I'm not sure if something goes wrong with what I think should be the right one I could just do that and the computer/monitor would work again.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump, do you think the computer would still work if I restart the computer if the driver isn't 100% compatible?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump, I don't really need it bumped that much, but a couple of others do.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump, I had downloaded the drivers, but it said I need the ATI CD.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Ok, we dont know. Its an old game, it probably has problems with newer OS's, and drivers probably dont work with it. Please, can we stop the bumps now?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok.


----------

